

Diversity on the Supreme Court - __
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/05/31/diversity-on-the-supreme-court/

======
bilbo0s
Problem is, then you would have to have a union guy on the supreme court. Then
a tech guy. Then a media guy. Then, of course, a manufacturing guy. What about
the teachers? Then naturally, someone from education administration since you
want to be fair. What about the most important industry of all, agriculture?
Your empire won't last very long without food! Let's not forget the Doctors.
Again, to be fair, we will need to give a place at the table to insurers as
well. Ooops! I forgot the handicapped. Now to balance things out there we will
need an Olympic medalist in track and field, or swimming. Etc. Etc. Ad
Infinitum.

I hope everyone can see where that line of thinking takes us. Mandating
diversity of background is even more asinine than mandating diversity on the
basis of race or sex.

------
johnnybgoode
For the people who usually talk about "diversity", this wouldn't count. But of
course we all know that, right?

